
Court bans VoIP app on iPhone - raju
http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/voip/court-bans-voip-on-iphone.asp
======
jrockway
So now that this is banned, people wanting to download it will have to do so
from an FTP server in the US instead of in Germany?

What a waste of the court's time.

~~~
anamax
The iPhone SDK agreement forbids the development of VOIP applications.

~~~
jrockway
This is for jailbroken iPhones. The SDK is irrelevant.

------
allynalford
This is just corporate politics, why would they let you make phone calls for
free, when you could be using your minutes. This is a business trying to
protect its revenue. There really nothing they can do to stop you from using
it, except on there network, if your connecting to a wi-fi access point
there's nothing in your way accept the protocols of the access point. Once wi-
max is in full swing things will get a lot trickier...

Just wait in see.

~~~
jrockway
_Just wait in see._

But what if I can't swim?

------
fallentimes
This is complete bullshit.

------
shimi
Why are we using landlines, and not cellular?

Wherever there is infrastructure and someone making money out of it, new
technologies will be slow to adopt.

VoIP is much better and cheaper, unfortunately its going to take awhile before
we can really start enjoying it.

